# اول تصميم اعمله فى حياتى ( عايز رأيكم ضرورى)



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
دول يا جماعه اول صورتين اصممهم فى حياتى 
هما للجروب 
وهحاول اعمل تصميمات تانيه 
بس عايز اعرف رأيكم 
لو مش حلوين 
مش هعمل تصميمات تانى 














​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اية يا كوكو اللي بتعملة دا 

لالالالالالالالالالالالا

ماينفعش كدا خالص

دي اول تصاميم تعملها امال بعد كام مرة هاتطلع شكلها ازاي

تسلم ايدك بجد رائعين و عايزين تااااااااااااااااااااني

من الابداعات والافكار الحلوة دي

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى ياباشا على رأيك 
ويارب يكونوا فعلا عجبوكى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايه الجمال ده يا كوكو*

*ربنا يبارك تعبك *

*ايمتا حتصمم توقيعات لينا بقاااااا*


*ناطرين ابداعات الحلوة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الله بس احاول اعمل حاجات تانيه 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك ورأيك يا مورا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل قوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك ورأيك يا لوقا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*روعة بجد ياكوكو والاولانية تحفة اوى ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا انجى  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد تصميمين اجمل من بعض وعجبنى اول تصميم فيهم جداااااااااا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يارب دايماً*
*والمرة اللى جاية بئا يكون فيهم تصميم للبابا كيرلس*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء المسيح 
مرسىىىىىى على مرورك يا ماريان 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2008)

حلويين ياكوكو...

تصدق ييجى منك  هههه

يلا أبقى ورينا بقى كل تصميماتك​


----------



## nonaa (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا ماااان
حلوين اوى اوى
بس العدرا شدتنى اكتر
عايزين اكتر بقي ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> حلويين ياكوكو...​
> 
> تصدق ييجى منك  هههه​
> 
> يلا أبقى ورينا بقى كل تصميماتك​


يساتر عليكى 
هههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا مرمر 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا ماااان​
> حلوين اوى اوى
> بس العدرا شدتنى اكتر
> 
> عايزين اكتر بقي ​


ان شاء المسيح 
مرسىىىى على مرورك وتشجيعك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_سو وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
تحفة خاااااااااااااااااااالص 
على رأيك يا فراشتنا امال بعد كام تصميم هيبقي ازاى
بجد اعملنا كمان ثلاتة اربعة تانى 
معل هنتعبك معانا​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
كل الجمال ده واول مرة تصمم بعد كده  هتعمل ايه عاوزين كل ابدعاتك الرائعه
واول صورة فى منتهى الجمال 
ينفع احطها فى المواضيع  الى بتتحط فى الجروب لو ينفع قولى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _سو وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو​_
> _تحفة خاااااااااااااااااااالص _
> _على رأيك يا فراشتنا امال بعد كام تصميم هيبقي ازاى_
> _بجد اعملنا كمان ثلاتة اربعة تانى _
> ...


 
مافيش تعب ولا حاجه 
بس انا كنت عايز اعرف بعرف اصمم فعلا ولا لاء 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو​
> كل الجمال ده واول مرة تصمم بعد كده هتعمل ايه عاوزين كل ابدعاتك الرائعه
> واول صورة فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ينفع احطها فى المواضيع الى بتتحط فى الجروب لو ينفع قولى ​


 
مرسىىىى جدا يا سويتى على رأيك وموروك 
طبعا ينفع تحطيها فى مواضيع الجروب 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## ارووجة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

روووووعة ربنا يباركك اخي
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا أرووجه 
وعلى تشجيعك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*روووووووووعه ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مروورك يادونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_جمييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرورك يا تونى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## chresti (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يقويك ويديك نعمة
أكيد تصميمك هايل و أرجو إنك تستمر وتعمل تصميمات أحلى وأحلى


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا كرستى 
وعلى تشجيعك 
نورت الموضوع 

​


----------



## marline (10 أكتوبر 2008)

very good and i hope you are  begining in photo shop program and 3dmax  and you will be wondr foll 

your sister maro


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks maro ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 

جميل قوى التصميمات دى 

واول مرة قال

اوما لبعد كدا هتعمل اية هتغلب اروج

او هتدخل مسابقات معاها 

جميل يلا علمى بقى  :smi420::smi420:

​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد بدايه موفقه*
*تسلم ايدك يا كوكو*
*وهننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه التصاميم الجمده ديه كانك اديلك 5سنين مصمم 
وربنا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ​*
> 
> _*جميل قوى التصميمات دى *_​
> _*واول مرة قال*_​
> ...


 
مرسىىى على مرووورك يا الانبا ونس 
قريب هرفع البرنامج وهنزله فى المنتدى 
واى استفسار هرد عليه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بجد بدايه موفقه*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا كوكو*
> 
> *وهننتظر منك المزيد*​


 
مرسىىى على مرووورك يا ميرو 
وعلى تشجيعك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ايه التصاميم الجمده ديه كانك اديلك 5سنين مصمم
> وربنا معاك


 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا موفى 
وعلى كلامك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## tena_tena37 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد ياكوكو حلو خالص ونفسي وانا اشكرك عليها


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مروورك يا تينا 
وعلى كلامك الجميل 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## marianakameil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا ماريان 
ويارب تكونى مبسوطه معانا فى المنتدى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## madonna kadees (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اعمالك فى المنتدى متميزة جدا 
اتمنى لك المزيد


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا مادونا 
وتشجيعك 
ويارب تكونى مبسوطه معانا فى المنتدى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## كارلوس جون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايه الجمال ده يا كوكو
بجد جمال جدا والاول بجد جميل 
تسلم ايدك مستنييين المزيد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا كارلوس 
وعلى تشجيعك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*منتهى الجمال يا استاذى*
*وهاد بشء مو جديد عليك*
*لانك ديما استاذ متميز*
*ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

لا ياباشا انا مش اد الكلمات الجميله دى 
مرسىىىى على مروورك يا جوجو 
وعلى كلامك المشجع 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الجمال ده يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا موفى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## tena_tena37 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد الصور جميلة ياكوكوربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرورك يا تينا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## yousteka (22 أكتوبر 2008)

تحفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


جامدين أوي ياكوكو بجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد​


----------



## vetaa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين خالص يا كوكو
بجد استمر لان البداية موفقة جدا

شكرا ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> تحفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​
> 
> 
> 
> جامدين أوي ياكوكو بجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد​


 

مرسىىى على مروووورك يا يوستيكا  
وعلى تشجيعك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> حلوين خالص يا كوكو
> بجد استمر لان البداية موفقة جدا
> 
> شكرا ليك


 
دى شهاده اعتز بيها يا فيتا 
مرسىىى على مرووورك وتشجيعك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*التصاميم رووووووووووووووووعة 
عاشت الايادي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا الملكه العراقيه 
وعلى تشجيعك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## emy (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوه ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك ياايمى 
وعلى تشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## د/سامح (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه الحاجات الجامده دي يا برنس انت فعلن فنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا دكتور سامح 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور جميلة يا كيرو *

*ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا عادل ​ 
وعلى كلامك المشجع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اول تصميم هو الا بجد اخد عقلى يجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
تسلم ايديك ياقمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كيريا 

وعلى كلامك المشجع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رووووووووووووووووووعة ياباشااااااا​*


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

معلم يا كوكو مان أنا ماسك خشبة عشان مصيبكش بالعين ههههههههههه
تركيب الصور محتاج ذوق وانت واضح عندك ذوق جميل الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووعة ياباشااااااا​*


 
تسلم ياباشا ​ 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> معلم يا كوكو مان أنا ماسك خشبة عشان مصيبكش بالعين ههههههههههه​
> 
> تركيب الصور محتاج ذوق وانت واضح عندك ذوق جميل الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


 


ههههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى كتير ياباشا على زوقق الجميل 

والكلام الالى بيرفع من الروح المعنويه :11azy:

ميرررررررسى على مرووورك يا فؤاد

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك عقبال التصميم رقم 10000000000000000000000
كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

هو انا ممكن اقولك نصيحة ولا هتزعل ولو مش هتزعل هستني رد لكن لو هتزعل متردش وانا مش هقول


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

abokaf2020 قال:


> تسلم ايدك عقبال التصميم رقم 10000000000000000000000
> كل سنه وانت طيب


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا ابو كف 

وانت طيب 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هو انا ممكن اقولك نصيحة ولا هتزعل ولو مش هتزعل هستني رد لكن لو هتزعل متردش وانا مش هقول


 

طبعا 

ممكن تقولى نصيحه 

ربنا مايجيب زعل ابدا 

​


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميل جداااااااااااااا
ونتمنى المزيد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## noraa (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا  يعوض تعب محبتك  صور  بجد جميلة  ربنا  بياركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مروووووورك يا نورا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

